# Mustard gas blue/yellow Crowntail Betta pair...very unique!



## bettaforu

This beautiful pair of Crowntail Bettas is very unique and hard to find. I am bringing them in next week and they will be for sale. This coloration is hard to find, and this male's finnage even more so. He has a unique DR feature
(double ray) IF not sold they will be shown at the upcoming CAOAC show in May.

Anyone interested in this pair (will only be sold as a pair) let me know asap!

Price $65 pair.
Pickup will be in Burlington, unless other arrangements are made at time. We can arrange delivery too.

FYVP:

Another couple of Half-moon Bettas coming in for sale.








Sale pending! Price $45

Copper HM not totally flared in pic...he's a beauty!








Price $ 45 Sale Pending!


----------



## novice

Very Tempting Anna - making me debate if i should get back into bettas again - any wild ones ? , channoides in particular ?


----------



## bettaforu

Hi Ricky, no I didn't get any of those this time around. Ask Catherine, she had some wilds I believe, maybe has babies to sell??? BettasandBeads I think is her sig on here.


----------



## Oliver

I love the colours on this beautiful specimen.
I am a huge fan of Betta's and the blue pair you have for sale is a dream of mine.
The yellow one you posted the other day is absolutely out of this world.
Haven't seen anything like it let alone care for one like it.
I would be very happy to buy a pair of Betta's however I have the worst track record when it comes to Betta's. In your opinion what literature or link would be the most precise and worth the read to learn it all before buying one of your beauties. I may have to pass on these reluctantly however I would very much like to be on your radar for any other Betta's you may wish to part with in the future.
I'm rather new to this forum . . . Luv it so far . . . Learning a lot.


----------



## 8nappy

*hi*

im pretty sure the male is close to being a king crowntail only if the rays were crossing =/


----------



## bettaforu

Hi Oliver, welcome to the forum...its a great place with lots of enthusiastic hobbyists here that are more than willing to help you out!

These Bettas may already be sold, have people looking at them seriously right now! Yes that is a fabulous pair isn't  I am always on the lookout for the unusual because I know I would LOVE to have something like them in my living room where people can drool over them 

OK the key thing to keeping Bettas is CLEAN WATER, CLEAN WATER, CLEAN WATER! Can't say that enough....we have all lost Bettas due to forgetting to change the water fast enough and ended up losing a treasured Betta that might have been saved if we had been more diligent! Myself included 

Sooo doesn't matter what size of tank you have, the key is absolutely clean water. You can use a 5 or 10 gallon and just have a good in tank filter (like the Marina i25) that I am now using in my shrimp tanks. It will constantly filter the water for you, and then you just change out the insert once a month! Syphon up any uneaten food each day to help with the waste.

Other key thing....NO matter how much they beg, *and they will....*don't overfeed them! Bettas will play you for food, they will dance in front of you begging that you feed them, just ignore this, they only need to be fed once a day, and one day off to eliminate waste in their systems. They will do just fine on that routine.

Good quality food is another thing, not all flake food has what a Betta needs, so best to buy food specifically for Bettas, like bloodworms, Golden Pearls, Spirulina flakes is good to have on hand when a Betta gets swimbladder from overeating.

Smallest tank or bowl (other than a Beanie Box which is used for show only) is at least 1 gallon per Betta. You can safely keep 2 in a divided 2.5 gallon tank if you have a small reusable filter on each side. You can get these in Big Als...they are about 7.99 each.

So IF anyone is looking for a specific color or type of Betta that they would like to have, pm me...I will see what I can find.


----------



## 8nappy

*hi=]*



bettaforu said:


> Hi Oliver, welcome to the forum...its a great place with lots of enthusiastic hobbyists here that are more than willing to help you out!
> 
> These Bettas may already be sold, have people looking at them seriously right now! Yes that is a fabulous pair isn't  I am always on the lookout for the unusual because I know I would LOVE to have something like them in my living room where people can drool over them
> 
> OK the key thing to keeping Bettas is CLEAN WATER, CLEAN WATER, CLEAN WATER! Can't say that enough....we have all lost Bettas due to forgetting to change the water fast enough and ended up losing a treasured Betta that might have been saved if we had been more diligent! Myself included
> 
> Sooo doesn't matter what size of tank you have, the key is absolutely clean water. You can use a 5 or 10 gallon and just have a good in tank filter (like the Marina i25) that I am now using in my shrimp tanks. It will constantly filter the water for you, and then you just change out the insert once a month! Syphon up any uneaten food each day to help with the waste.
> 
> Other key thing....NO matter how much they beg, *and they will....*don't overfeed them! Bettas will play you for food, they will dance in front of you begging that you feed them, just ignore this, they only need to be fed once a day, and one day off to eliminate waste in their systems. They will do just fine on that routine.
> 
> Good quality food is another thing, not all flake food has what a Betta needs, so best to buy food specifically for Bettas, like bloodworms, Golden Pearls, Spirulina flakes is good to have on hand when a Betta gets swimbladder from overeating.
> 
> Smallest tank or bowl (other than a Beanie Box which is used for show only) is at least 1 gallon per Betta. You can safely keep 2 in a divided 2.5 gallon tank if you have a small reusable filter on each side. You can get these in Big Als...they are about 7.99 each.
> 
> So IF anyone is looking for a specific color or type of Betta that they would like to have, pm me...I will see what I can find.


do you have any plakats ?


----------



## bettaforu

I don't have any at the moment, but can bring in some of those too...however I don't bring in any fighting plakats, only HMPKs for show/breeding.


----------



## bettaforu

8nappy, Yes you are quite correct...that one is close to being a KING CT, but just not there yet, however by breeding him with the sibling, the offspring might just attain that unique finnage!


----------



## 8nappy

bettaforu said:


> 8nappy, Yes you are quite correct...that one is close to being a KING CT, but just not there yet, however by breeding him with the sibling, the offspring might just attain that unique finnage!


i heard king ct's aren't genetically passed i heard its a genetic defect correct me if im wrong=/

-ooh yea im not too interested with 5 star plakats more along the lines of show bettas or dragon plakats =] i have a black dragon pair hopefully a successful breed sometime! how much do you think i should sell them for?


----------



## Oliver

I appreciate the time you took with your response.
I will be much more dilligent with the water changes and get in some much needed Betta Requirements knowledge.
Thank's again and yes this forum has many good people.
I'm going on 2 months of being a member of this forum and the few people I have spoken to have been great with their opinion's, experience and just good nature.
Keeps things in perspective with the right amount of fun for all.


----------

